# GWAR-B-Q



## Raging Bird (Jul 8, 2012)

R.I.P. Best Friend's Day
This is still happening in RVA though.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 8, 2012)

ill be there. I live in richmond now so it's a given


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice, I'll holler if I make it out.


----------

